# Audi TT heater control knobs



## Zinardi (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi,
I have just managed to break my heater control knob, on doing so I see that you can actually pull the plastic bit off the end of the switch? if that makes sense... can you buy these as a separate item if so does anyone know if you can get better ones, say chromed?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

If its just the front part that is damaged - you can get the part from the dealers for about £10. It simply clips off...










Part no is 8N 0819681CB98

Saj


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

